# FP3 vs. FP6



## joshs (Mar 26, 2009)

I am looking at pinarellos and i am looking at a FP6 or a FP3. What are the main diffrences in frames? which is more race orientaded and which is closest to a tarmac?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

FP3 has a less stiff carbon lay up. The FP3 is very comfortable to ride for the average rider. The price is wallet friendly too. They only come as complete bikes, but they have lots of group choices.


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

master2129 said:


> FP3 has a less stiff carbon lay up. The FP3 is very comfortable to ride for the average rider. The price is wallet friendly too. They only come as complete bikes, but they have lots of group choices.



And it looks more like the Prince than the FP6:thumbsup:


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

master2129 said:


> FP3 has a less stiff carbon lay up. The FP3 is very comfortable to ride for the average rider. The price is wallet friendly too. They only come as complete bikes, but they have lots of group choices.


Actually they have the same carbon - 30HM. Comparing the two is analogous to comparing the prince to the paris as those are the two respective moulds.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

proy said:


> And it looks more like the Prince than the FP6:thumbsup:


I believe it's because the FP3 is the Prince geometry and the FP6 is the Paris geometry. I could be wrong. I like them both but if I had to choose I'd get the FP3.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

shachah7 said:


> Actually they have the same carbon - 30HM. Comparing the two is analogous to comparing the prince to the paris as those are the two respective moulds.


My apology, you are correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I believe it's because the FP3 is the Prince geometry and the FP6 is the Paris geometry. I could be wrong. I like them both but if I had to choose I'd get the FP3.


+1 for me too.


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

master2129 said:


> My apology, you are correct. :thumbsup:


No worries mate. Personally I would get the FP3 over the FP6 any day... as an FP3 complete bike can be had for the price of an FP6 frame. Same carbon and the latest in Pinarello engineering.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

shachah7 said:


> No worries mate. Personally I would get the FP3 over the FP6 any day... as an FP3 complete bike can be had for the price of an FP6 frame. Same carbon and the latest in Pinarello engineering.


Me too FP3 all the way.


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

*FP6 vs FP3*

what if both were similar in price? my LBS has a sale on the FP6

which is better for touring / centuries?

or, would you go with the Cervelo R3/RS?

thanks


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Richard Neville said:


> what if both were similar in price? my LBS has a sale on the FP6
> 
> which is better for touring / centuries?
> 
> ...


The FP3 is a great all arounder. You can't go wrong with the FP3.


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Richard Neville said:


> what if both were similar in price? my LBS has a sale on the FP6
> 
> which is better for touring / centuries?
> 
> ...


If longer rides are your main type of riding, the FP6 which is based on the Paris geometry would be a more comfortable ride and slightly more compliant. The FP3 is more of a race geometry, the same geometry as the new Prince. It rides and feels like a race bike. I'm picking up an FP3 later this year but for long distance riding and comparing the Prince to the Cervelo R3, I'd take the R3 but I'm biased...


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you are absolutely correct - I rode the Prince, the FP6 and the RS

The Prince is a race machine. All effort makes the bike leap forward. FP6 is more responsive than the RS, but the RS was more comfortable for my back and neck. The Pinarello's are beautiful bikes.

I don't race - just centuries and touring- occasionally group rides with a local team - do you think I could keep up on the RS?

How about Red vs DA 7900?


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Richard Neville said:


> I think you are absolutely correct - I rode the Prince, the FP6 and the RS
> 
> The Prince is a race machine. All effort makes the bike leap forward. FP6 is more responsive than the RS, but the RS was more comfortable for my back and neck. The Pinarello's are beautiful bikes.
> 
> ...


Could you keep up with the RS? I don't see why not. I think the big distinction between the RS and R3 is that the R3 has a shorter head tube and is a little bit more snappy but still very compliant. The R3 is a better comparison to an FP6 so I would ride both bikes to see which is more comfortable to you. I think the FP3 might be too unforgiving if you're a touring type rider so I'd say either a Cervelo R3 or an FP6 is your best bet. 

Red vs 7900? I haven't ridden the new 7900 but I do have the Sram Red on my bike and it is a really cool system. It's the lightest and in my biased opinion, the fastest and most direct shifting system on the market. It does have a slight "road buzz" from the chain and cassette which a lot of people complain about but over 20mph, you can't even hear it anyway. Shimano is no doubt quieter and smoother, but the snappiness and feedback are what I liked about the system and ultimately went for. The shifter clicks aren't quite as loud as Campy, but overall I like the system a lot. It's a closer fit to Campy in terms of feedback than Shimano.

Looks-wise, Cervelo has understated graphics and paint. You look at it and say to yourself... "meh". That is until you ride it. Look at a Pinarello and it is just drop dead sexy.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

throwing a wrench out there.

How about the FP3 vs FP5? Is it just a matter of the Veloce vs. Centaur? perhaps wheels too? Thanks.


----------



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

I would go for the FP3. It share the geometry with the prince although the mold is not the same. There are much differences if you compare a FP3 with a Prince. 
But the FP3 is more advanced than the FP5 I think. My girlfriend rides one and she loves it.


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it all boils down to the FP6 vs the Cervelo R3 - I wouldn't go with the F5

I might have to go with FP6 / DA 7900 / Mavic wheelset


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well with the FP6 being marked down $500.00 right now, that might help you out. Also consider the Look 585 too.


----------

